# lautarii baga mare



## crystaldreg

Hello there,
My friend's just messaged me saying: "lautarii baga mare". There's no context, except for the fact that it's been his reaction to a music we've been talking about the other day.
May it mean in a kind of slang, that: "put it up, fiddlers" or "pump it (up), fiddlers"?
I couldn't find any reasonable answer to my question neither googletrans. nor on wr.
Mersi,
crystaldreg


----------



## Reef Archer

Hello,

Yes, it is some sort of slangish spurring for the fiddlers.
_Pump it up_ would be pretty accurate.


----------



## farscape

Lăutarii bagă mare -> (approx.) The fiddlers are pumping it up.
A băga mare = slang for to speed/pump it up, to raise the stakes, to go for it

Later,


----------



## crystaldreg

Thank you both for your help!


----------

